# Displaying photo information in Mac



## merkuryo (Aug 31, 2011)

sorry if a similar question has already been posted.. i tried searching but my searching skills suck.. f(n_n;
so here goes my question..
with digital cameras you can display information regarding each photo (focus, shutter speed, ISO etc.), right?
but i found that once i download them to my Mac i get no more access to those information..
is there anyway to view said photo information when it's already downloaded to a Mac?

i use a Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FX37.. and a MacBook OSX Lion..

thanks a lot ^_^


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 31, 2011)

Search for "EXIF viewerhttp://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=exif+viewer".


----------



## KmH (Aug 31, 2011)

Look at new keyboards too while you're searching, your shift key is malfunctioning on yours.


----------



## merkuryo (Sep 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Search for "EXIF viewer".



wow!! thanks so much!! ^_^


----------



## merkuryo (Sep 1, 2011)

KmH said:


> Look at new keyboards too while you're searching, your shift key is malfunctioning on yours.



no, actually i looked specifically for a keyboard that would enable me to type like this..


----------



## usayit (Sep 1, 2011)

There is a basic EXIF viewer built into MAC OS X.

Preview (default app when you double click an image) -> Tools -> Show Inspector.

In the inspector window -> click circle "i" tab -> click on Exif sub tab.


----------



## merkuryo (Sep 1, 2011)

usayit said:


> There is a basic EXIF viewer built into MAC OS X.
> 
> Preview (default app when you double click an image) -> Tools -> Show Inspector.
> 
> In the inspector window -> click circle "i" tab -> click on Exif sub tab.



thanks!! Preview and EXIF Viewer both display information that the other one does so i guess i'll be using them both..
however, i also realized they sometimes show different values for some stuff.. x_x


----------

